# Narrowed down the 125G stand plans to two choices!



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello! I'm currently starting a 125G setup and am on the building the stand stage, I've been thinking on it for quite some time now and I've finally narrowed it down to two choices:

Option one:








Very simple and easy to build. Probably cheaper too, even after finishing.

Option 2:
(shell)









(finished)









Which should I build? Colors aren't final, don't take those into account :lol:


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

I prefer Option 2.... nice finish on it... Option 1 looks less complete to me


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Those are my thoughts too, but I feel option 1 has more strength to it. I know basically all DIY stands (especially mine :lol: ) are way overbuilt, but I'm still wondering if option 2 has the strength to hold up a 125G? I replaced the support legs with that 3/4" plywood (the dividers between shelf and cupboard) and I'm not sure how that will hold up in comparison.


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

King Crabb what program do you use to model all of the stands that you build? They turn out nice.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

I use Google Sketchup, takes some time to get used to but once you get the hang of it it's not bad! My first tank 3D model took me a good 5 hours but the ones I built for this thread took a combined time of about 30 minutes.

Agridon, you seemed to have an experienced idea of using plywood as tank support, do you think that option 2 would hold the tank easily enough?


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

The King Crabb said:


> I use Google Sketchup, takes some time to get used to but once you get the hang of it it's not bad! My first tank 3D model took me a good 5 hours but the ones I built for this thread took a combined time of about 30 minutes.
> 
> Agridon, you seemed to have an experienced idea of using plywood as tank support, do you think that option 2 would hold the tank easily enough?


Thanks, I use to have Solidworks but my computer broke, so I'm on my wife's. I will have to check it out.

As for option two. Having the 2x4's run positioned with the 2" side in the vertical position is much weaker then having the 4" section in the vertical position. I would add some sort of support along the front size of both of those doors, kind of like what you did in option one. Plywood in thin strips tends to bow easily.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

That was my worry, I was thinking of adding a 2x4 support running the length (front and back) of the top brace that is set up in the more vertical position. Would that support it better?


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Think I'm going with option 1, merely for peace of mind. Here's how I'll be finishing it: Should only cost me about $100


----------



## quentin8 (Sep 30, 2011)

Its gonna look nice....


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

quentin8 said:


> Its gonna look nice....


Thank you  I'm hoping to build it next week!


----------



## Clink51 (Aug 4, 2011)

what are yur ideas for filtration? a sump, canister or HOB


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Sump is out of the question and HOBs are loud and not the best biological. I'm going with (2) CF-500 with UV canister filters. The water movement should be good and that's about 3 times what I need for biological. I'm going to put them in the far corners of each lower shelf since they'll be harder to see from there and I don't want to put doors on there.

*Current Plan*
Step 1, go to Home Depot and get a new saw blade.
Step 2, buy wood while I'm there and maybe paint and primer.
Step 3, build stand and take pictures.
Step 4, post it on this site!

A quick question, does anybody have any advice on how to cut the front plywood? The piece that looks like a big "M".


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

Opinion 2 is set up like my 125 stand and on the shelf I have a 15g show tank love if


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Check the vertical space needed for the canisters. Unless the stand will be unusally high I would expect a problem with height with the shelf.

Order of preference on tools to cut the plywood: 
1. Skillsaw with a plywood (fine tooth) blade for quicker straighter cut.
2. Saber saw cutting from the back so the the plywood splinters are in back and less noticed
3. Hand saw-- Requiring plenty of time and effort.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

PfunMo said:


> Check the vertical space needed for the canisters. Unless the stand will be unusally high I would expect a problem with height with the shelf.
> 
> Order of preference on tools to cut the plywood:
> 1. Skillsaw with a plywood (fine tooth) blade for quicker straighter cut.
> ...


Thanks! I figured the skill saw would be a definite need for it but I wasn't sure about the corners (on the piece that looks like an "M"), any tips?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Takes some fussing but you can run the skilsaw up close to the corner and then you may need to stop on the cut from each side and finish with a hand saw. The problem with a round saw blade is that the cut on the side where the saw is, will be slightly longer than the lower part of the cut. To get fully into the corner without making a slot in the plywood that you don't want, you may need a saw that you can hold straight up and down as you get to the corner. This isn't very much cutting, depending on the thickness of plywood so it can be done quick with most anything that cuts wood. Even a knife will work for this. I often hold a hacksaw blade in my hand and finish corners like this. Support both pieces so the scrap doesn't suddenly break away and tear a hunk out of the good portion. If you use a skil saw on plywood, you get a smoother cut on the side which is down so it is good to lay it on the side which will show and cut from the back. As the blade comes up, the teeth of the saw can grab pieces of the plywood and pull up hunks. Better to have this on the back side out of sight. Run the saw blade fast and push the saw forward slowly to get the neater cut.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks a ton!! That really clears things up :thumb:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Got a plan for keeping that saw running straight? Assuming you are not weel stocked with tools?

It is a little hard to keep a good straight line but there are ways to help that don't cost much. If you have a long straight edge, it can be clamped of temporary fastened to the work to run the saw along. A nice really straight board is nice but most anything straight will do. In a pinch I once took a door off the hinges to use! It takes some looking and study to find how far off the mark you have to set the straightedge but it is worth it to get a true line. A pair of clamps and a board are great!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Rent a table saw, Home Depot.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm fairly well stocked. I've got the skillsaw, hand saw (many of them), table saw (I think it's called, the kind used to cut 2x4s), clamps, 6' straight edge, saw horses. And I think that's it that will help with cutting the plywood! How should I secure the plywood to the 2x4s? Small nails, nail gun, staple gun?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I go with yellow carpenter's glue and just enough fasteners to hold it while the glue sets. Clamping so you don't have a bunch of holes to fill is great but takes time or lots of clamps!


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Is glue the easiest/ cheapest?


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Some depends on the plywood. If it is thin like 1/4 inch, nails or brads may pull through and let go. This is especially true if you have a frame board that is a little high and you need to pull the plywood down. Glue is simple, easy and cheap but it does take time to set up which is a nuisance if you are wanting to get the project done. 
But it will hardly ever fail you once it is set up well. The glue will hold the wood together even to the point of tearing hunks out of the wood. Nails and screws are reasonably easy to pull through.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

If you are going to add trim that will cover nails, it works really quick and nice to use glue for strength and then shoot a few nails in along under a trim board to hold the glue while it sets.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like I'll be going with glue!


----------

